# Carvin DC Neck profile, similar to ESP thin-U neck ?



## FACTORY (Oct 11, 2012)

Carvin DC Neck profile, similar to ESP thin-U neck ?







I'm about to pull the trigger on a DC600 but I have no idea what Carvin's neck profiles feel like. I know I'm not the only one wondering this.

I would be eternally grateful if someone can chime in on this as I have never played a Carvin to date, I'd like to know what I'm getting into. 

I know I love the ESP thin-U neck, the USA and Pro-mod Charvel neck profile & the Peavey HP special neck profile. If the Carvin DC's neck profile is somewhere hopefully really close in between those neck profiles I know I'll love it. 

For reference the Neck dimensions of the ESP Thin-U neck are 20 @ 1st Fret, 21 @ 5th Fret, 22 @ 12th Fret. 

Any and all information, comparisons and opinions about the *DC neck profile* is welcomed & needed. 

Thanks guys 

*-FACTORY*

PS: I'm getting tung oil on the entire guitar so there will be no extra paint thickness (it will be 90% mahogany). 
I should clarify that the ESP thin-U neck is what most guitar manufacturers would call a medium or thin-C neck, ESP calls it a U for some reason but its clearly a--> C.


----------



## SkweakyMuffin (Oct 11, 2012)

I would say that it is slightly thicker and more rounded than the Thin U on my ESP M-II Deluxe. It seems more comfortable to me that way though. It isn't a HUGE thickness difference either, so since you say you gel with the Charvel necks I would say it should be right up your alley.






This is a rough comparison shot between the Carvin (Left) and the ESP (Right) 

That tung oil will feel absolutely amazing on the neck btw!


----------



## feraledge (Oct 11, 2012)

The MII is either an extra thin U or thin flat if it's a bolt on. So looking at that photo, the Carvin looks equivalent to ESP's thin U and maybe even a little thinner if that is a bolt on M II. I'm assuming since it's an M II Deluxe that maybe it's the older bolt on? That thin flat is like a Jackson speed neck and is probably my favorite neck profile. 
Either way, makes the Carvin look more appealing to me!


----------



## FACTORY (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the comparison pic. I think the M-II does have an Extra thin-U.

Please keep'em coming guys, the more the better.


----------



## SkweakyMuffin (Oct 11, 2012)

^^^
It is indeed the older bolt on model. Interesting stuff there, always thought it was just a thin U. Either way, should be right in TS's ballpark.


----------



## FACTORY (Oct 11, 2012)

While we're on the topic, do the Carvin DCs have a 42mm, 43mm or ??mm nut?

Just wondering.


----------



## SkweakyMuffin (Oct 11, 2012)

Mine looks to be 42mm


----------



## FACTORY (Oct 11, 2012)

SkweakyMuffin said:


> Mine looks to be 42mm



Thanks man.


----------



## Lagtastic (Oct 11, 2012)

SkweakyMuffin said:


> I would say that it is slightly thicker and more rounded than the Thin U on my ESP M-II Deluxe.
> 
> This is a rough comparison shot between the Carvin (Left) and the ESP (Right)




Nice pic 

One thing to note here, is the neck on the 90s M-II Deluxe and the modern M-II Standard are completely different. The old school M-II Deluxe (in Muffin's pic) is a very flat U shape with pronounced shoulders, and the modern M-II Std neck shape is a bit thicker with more of a D shape with less pronounced shoulders. 

My '95 M-II Deluxe (maple board) is 18mm at the 1st fret, my '97 M-II Deluxe (rosewood board) is 19mm at the first fret, and my 2010 M-II Std is 21mm at the first fret. The Carvin DC necks really feel like more of a flat D shape. I find Carvin DC 6 string necks to be extremely similar to modern ESP M-II Std neck shapes, but just a little bit flatter at the center of the neck, with the same feel on the shoulders. If you have the opportunity, check out a modern M-II Std neck at a local music store, and think just a little bit thinner at the center of the neck.


----------



## FACTORY (Oct 11, 2012)

Please keep'em coming guys, the more the better!

This info isn't just for me, its for every one who ponders this very same question when considering a Carvin DC.


----------



## FACTORY (Oct 12, 2012)

Bump, for possible DC600 order on monday.


----------



## FACTORY (Oct 12, 2012)

Right now I'm leaning toward the reverse 6 inline (1st one).

I'm 76% positive If I do end up ordering soon it will be the reverse 6 inline but who knows. I'm gonna sleep on it this weekend.
*
I'm also still looking for more info on the neck profile if any one has anything to add.*


----------



## purpledc (Oct 13, 2012)

I think the standard carvin neck profile is very very comfortable. But if you are a thin neck lover you can call in your order and request a thin neck profile. They do it for Neil Zaza and they do a thin profile for the Jason becker guitar. Just something to think about if a thin flat neck is really your thing.


----------



## potatohead (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah I'm sure if you want a JB neck on a 600 that wouldn't be a problem. If I ordered a 600 I'd do the same thing. I suppose if the JB neck is only programmed with the pointy headstock, that could pose a problem. I also always get a tung oil finish to keep it thinner from no finish on it too.


----------



## FACTORY (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of real thin necks but I'm not into huge boat necks either unless its on an acoustic. The ESP-thin-U is as thin as I can stand, I may be able to put up with a slightly thinner neck but nothing too thin, I have huge hands, small necks cramp me hands bad. That's a big reason why I need to know what I'm getting into before I order a DC600.

Thanks for the info guys, I'm sure people looking to get a Carvin in the future who are reading this thread will appreciate it.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 13, 2012)

I used to be an ibanez player, and I eventually decided to try a Carvin and now I can't go back to the super thin necks. Carvin is the perfect medium of thin but not hand-cramping-ly thin. Usually, the Carvin necks are what people love about them, I know thats what it is for me.

I dont think you'll regret it. Gogogo!


----------



## purpledc (Oct 13, 2012)

FACTORY said:


> I'm not a huge fan of real thin necks but I'm not into huge boat necks either unless its on an acoustic. The ESP-thin-U is as thin as I can stand, I may be able to put up with a slightly thinner neck but nothing too thin, I have huge hands, small necks cramp me hands bad. That's a big reason why I need to know what I'm getting into before I order a DC600.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys, I'm sure people looking to get a Carvin in the future who are reading this thread will appreciate it.





Well then judging by what your saying you will absolutely love the carvin neck profile then.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 14, 2012)

This thread has vastly increased my carvin gas.


----------



## FACTORY (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm not sure what to do, I have $400 to plop down (20% + some) but I'm not sure I'll have enough $$$ once she's finally built to take her home right away. Given their current 6 week or more build time I won't have the other $700-$800 bucks within that time (per-say, it depends).

Will Carvin hold onto her once built and let me take as much time as needed to pay her off if needed? 

I just bought a brand new $900 ESP LTD Viper-1000 less than a month ago, this Carvin will be pushin the bank.

I'm not rich (yet)..unfortunately


----------



## SkweakyMuffin (Oct 14, 2012)

FACTORY said:


> I'm not sure what to do, I have $400 to plop down (20% + some) but I'm not sure I'll have enough $$$ once she's finally built to take her home right away. Given their current 6 week or more build time I won't have the other $700-$800 bucks within that time (per-say, it depends).
> 
> Will Carvin hold onto her once built and let me take as much time as needed to pay her off if needed?
> 
> ...


Well my Carvin was finished at I suspect 4 and 1/2 weeks since I never received any notification that it was finished, but when I payed it off at 5 weeks it shipped out right away. So I suspect they may be willing to hold it for a bit. It certainly couldn't hurt to call them and ask before you order. Considering how speedy they have been with their builds lately and the fact that you just got a guitar a month ago, it may be a good idea to recuperate your guitar fund for a bit before ordering IMO but like I said, call and ask them and they may be willing to work with you.


----------



## FACTORY (Oct 14, 2012)

SkweakyMuffin said:


> Well my Carvin was finished at I suspect 4 and 1/2 weeks since I never received any notification that it was finished, but when I payed it off at 5 weeks it shipped out right away. So I suspect they may be willing to hold it for a bit. It certainly couldn't hurt to call them and ask before you order. Considering how speedy they have been with their builds lately and the fact that you just got a guitar a month ago, it may be a good idea to recuperate your guitar fund for a bit before ordering IMO but like I said, call and ask them and they may be willing to work with you.



Good idea.


----------



## FACTORY (Oct 15, 2012)

I got word back from Carvin, they only hold onto a guitar for 30 days after they are complete.

I guess I'll have to save for a few months or sell the Viper-1000.

Finished the final mockup. I decided to go with the reverse 6 inline when & if I order.


----------



## FACTORY (Oct 18, 2012)

I've given it some thought & if I am going to sell my beloved brand new ESP LTD Viper-1000 then I'm gonna need to see some exact numbers or its no DC600 for me, unfortunately.

I just can't keep buying and selling like a gear junky any more, its driven me financially into the ground in the past. I need to settle on one guitar. So if I'm going to get my Carvin curiosity fix I need it to be a lasting one off the bat.

I need the numbers.

I'm looking for the neck thickness *at 1st Fret,at 5th Fret & at 12th Fret* (preferably in millimeters).

For example: ESP Thin-U neck is 20 @ 1st Fret, 21 @ 5th Fret, 22 @ 12th Fret

If any one has a Caliper and a Carvin DC (that was made in the last 8 years or so) please give it a measure.

It would be much appreciated.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 18, 2012)

I am no longer ashamed to say that I prefer their pointed angled headstock above all else. And it should always be reversed.


----------



## FACTORY (Oct 18, 2012)

Just asking some one any one who has some time to kill to please brake out your calipers and measure your 6 string Carvin's neck (preferably a DC).

Once again looking for neck thickness *at 1st Fret,at 5th Fret & at 12th Fret* (preferably in millimeters).

Thanks!


----------



## JoeyW (Oct 18, 2012)

nevermind, read that whole thing wrong lololol


----------



## purpledc (Oct 18, 2012)

FACTORY said:


> Just asking some one any one who has some time to kill to please brake out your calipers and measure your 6 string Carvin's neck (preferably a DC).
> 
> Once again looking for neck thickness *at 1st Fret,at 5th Fret & at 12th Fret* (preferably in millimeters).
> 
> Thanks!




This should help. Carvin necks are for the most part all the same except for signature guitars like the Jason becker, the frank gambale and the holdsworth models. You will have a couple mils difference depending on the finish you choose and manufacturing variances. But this chart should give you a good idea. 

http://www.carvinguitars.com/necks/neck_dims_092809.pdf


----------



## FACTORY (Oct 18, 2012)

purpledc said:


> This should help. Carvin necks are for the most part all the same except for signature guitars like the Jason becker, the frank gambale and the holdsworth models. You will have a couple mils difference depending on the finish you choose and manufacturing variances. But this chart should give you a good idea.
> 
> http://www.carvinguitars.com/necks/neck_dims_092809.pdf




I've seen that PDF before, my question is, how am I supposed to know which model on that chart is the closest to the DC neck profile?

I still would like the exact DC neck dimensions either way.

*I've sent an email to Steve at Carvin asking for the neck dimensions, I'll let you all know what he sends me.*


----------



## L1ght (Oct 18, 2012)

FACTORY said:


> I've seen that PDF before, my question is, how am I supposed to know which model on that chart is the closest to the DC neck profile?
> 
> I still would like the exact DC neck dimensions either way.
> 
> *I've sent an email to Steve at Carvin asking for the neck dimensions, I'll let you all know what he sends me.*



Please do. I am interested.


----------



## FACTORY (Oct 19, 2012)

I gave Alex at Carvin a call today about the neck dimensions on the DC600, long story short they wont give away that information, don't ask me why they just don't & wont, unfortunately.

I may still order a DC600 with-out knowing it's neck dimensions but I'd still really like to know what it's neck dimensions are before ordering. If any one has any information to add that would be helpful.


----------



## FACTORY (Oct 20, 2012)

Big News sorta

I found out which neck on that Carvin neck info chart is used on the DCs

The verdict is in.

*Based on the numbers (if they are correct) we have 19.8mm at 1st fret & 22.3mm at 12th fret. I can only assume its around 21mm at the 5th fret based on these numbers.

If you compare those numbers to the ESP thin-U neck its almost the exact same.

ESP Thin-U neck are 20 @ 1st Fret, 21 @ 5th Fret, 22 @ 12th Fret.
Carvin NT6 neck are 19.8 @ 1st Fret, 21 @ 5th Fret, 22.3 @ 12th Fret.

Now I just gotta get my funds together! I may sell some stuff first.*


----------



## FACTORY (Nov 2, 2012)

90% Mahogany.




All sexy, All Tung.

I just sent in a little over the 20% in to Carvin today, its final. I pulled the trigger.

Now my wallet is dead lol.


----------



## purpledc (Nov 2, 2012)

FACTORY said:


> Big News sorta
> 
> I found out which neck on that Carvin neck info chart is used on the DCs
> 
> ...




I missed this for some reason but yes I was gonna say the NT6 being a neckthrough instrument would be closest to the DC600. Most carvin guitars all have the same neck profile. In other words most neckthroughs have the same profile. Most bolts have the same and set necks are alike. The ones that fall out of line with the standard are 1. Signature models and 2. Customs that customers asked for an Option 50 slim neck profile. I have no idea why carvin wont give out the information. Anyone can measure the neck. Im not surprised they are like the ESP u neck as I virtually cant tell the difference between the feel of my CT and my HRF except the finish. Thats the one real factor you have to consider with the finish of a carvins neck. The tung oil will feel slightly thinner. And when I say slightly I cant emphasize the word enough. The satin finish and High gloss will add a couple mills thickness being a thicker poly coat finish that is sprayed instead of rubbed.


----------



## FACTORY (Feb 19, 2013)

Just a Carvin DC/ST ordering warning (sort of). I had my DC600 built with the regular neck thickness and now I kinda wish I got the Jason Becker thinner Neck profile option. The custom JB neck profile is .030" thinner than the neck on Carvin ST/DC guitars. I personally found the regular neck a bit thick, it cramps my thumb. The Regular neck on the DC & ST guitars are not exactly as nice to play as an ESP thin-U neck or say a Jackson neck (or even a fender neck), It definitely doesn't feel like an Ibanez neck, but If the DC/ST Neck profile was thinner it most definitely would feel a lot closer to those necks mentioned. Maybe that's just me though. I still like the regular ST/DC neck thickness but all the same I would have liked it a lot more if it was just 1 mm thinner. 

The custom JB neck profile option may cost a bit extra but it's worth it in my opinion. Just putting that out there.


----------



## Exit Existence (Feb 19, 2013)

It's very similar similar to my jackson soloist.
I dont have one to measure, this is based on borrowing my friend's for a while


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah, I'd say the profile is pretty close to Jackson and Esp's. But the one on my Carvin is fantastic. Probably one of the most comfy necks I've felt recently, combined with the smooth satin finish it's really great.


----------



## LetsMosey (Feb 20, 2013)

I have 2 DC's, both with the regular DC neck profile. I find they are actually more comfortable than my old ESP Horizon, and definitely thinner and more comfy than my Strat. To say it cramps the thumb is a bit of a stretch... but hey, that's you. Not as thin as an Ibby neck, but it's not as thick as a fender/prs/gibson, etc. I find the DC to be similar to ESP or an EBMM Silhouette/Luke/Axis neck. Very comfy, imo. The JB neck profile is comfy too though... I may order it on my next DC.


----------

